# Laptopsuche (lange Akkulaufzeit, ohne Glare,..)



## rythms (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe grade ein kleines Problem, einen ordentlichen Laptop zu finden.
Mir ist mein altes Teil in Bali geklaut worden und ich brauche jetzt schleunigst einen Neuen, da ich weiterreisen möchte, dabei aber immer mal arbeiten muss.

Was ich suche ist ein neues Gerät mit einer soliden Verarbeitung, ohne Glare/Brightview sonstwas, also ein mattes Display. Sollte einen ordentlichen Prozessor haben, den man einstellen kann, eine möglichst hohe Akkulaufzeit (4 Stunden?) und ein aktuelles System (1-2 GB Ram, DVD RW, ein paar USB 2.0 Steckplätze, Kartenleser wenn möglich).
Es kann auch gerne etwas weniger sein, wenn er günstig ist.
Bildschirm kann sowohl Breit als auch normal sein, etwas mehr als 1024 sollte er haben. Hauptsache matt!

Brauche ihn hauptsächlich zum programmieren, ein bisschen Grafikarbeiten und vielleicht mal das ein oder andere Spiel wenn mir langweilig ist, aber keine high-End Sachen.

Am liebsten wäre mir Windows XP, kein Vista. Und wenn Ubuntu auch noch problemlos drauf läuft wäre das Gold wert.

Eine Kensington-Lock Möglichkeit wäre super, aus obigen Gründen 

Wäre super wenn Ihr mir ein paar gute Vorschläge unterbreiten könnt.


----------



## olqs (10. Dezember 2007)

Also bei HP und IBM/Lenovo, ich denke ist bei vielen der größeren Hersteller so, gibts in den Business Serien fast keine glänzenden Displays.

Da du ja wenig Zeit hast, wie ich aus deinem Post entnehme, würd ich in nen lokal ansässigen Elektonikmarkt gehen und ein Notebook aussuchen.
Vorschläge zu einem bestimmten mach ich jetzt nicht, da es sowieso auf die Verfügbarkeit der Modelle ankommt und dann viele Tipps hinfällig werden.
Wenn die Verfügbarkeit und auch der finanzielle Rahmen keine Hindernisse in den Weg stellen, dann schau dir die Thinkpad Reihe T61 bzw T61p an.


----------



## MiMi (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben auf jeden fall kein Acer zu nehmen.


----------



## rythms (6. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Tips.
Wie durch den Beitrag von olqs ja bereits angedeutet, lief es natürlich auf ein HP Compaq oder IBM Thinkpad raus.

Zur Auswahl standen letztendlich:
Das *ThinkPad R61i* mit 15.4" WXGA (1280x800), Intel Core 2 Duo 1.5GHz/2MB/FSB667, 
2 GB DDR2-667 RAM, 160 GB SATA 5.4k Festplatte, Intel GMA X3100 Grafik (max 256 MB shared RAM), 3x USB2.0, Firewire, 1 Jahr Garantie (Bring-In)

Das *Thinkpad R52* mit Intel Centrino II mit Pentium M 750 (1.86 GHz/ 2 MB/ FSB533 Dothan), 1GB DDR2-533 RAM, 60 GB 5.4k SATA Festplatte, 15 Zoll SXGA+ TFT Display (matt, 1400x1050), ATI Mobility Radeon X300 mit 64 MB RAM (dediziert), IrDA, 2x USB2.0.

Und schlussendlich das *HP Compaq 6715b* Mobile AMD Turion 64 X2 TL-58 (1.9 GHz/ 2x 512 kB/ 64 Bit), 2 GB DDR2-667 RAM, 120 GB S-ATA Festplatte, 15,4 Zoll WXGA (1280x800), ATI Radeon X1250 Grafik bis zu 512 MB shared VRAM, 4x USB 2.0, 6-in-1 Card Reader, Reiseakkuanschluss, HP Fingerabdrucksensor, 1 Jahr Abhol Service.

Alle haben in etwa: DVD+/-RW Dual Layer Brenner, Modem, 1x Typ II PC Card, Gigabit LAN, WLAN 802.11a/b/g, Bluetooth, Firewire, Dockinganschluss, Fingerprint Reader, 4-in-1 CardReader, MS Windows XP Professional, VGA, SVHS.

Die Thinkpads werben zudem noch mit besonderen Features wie zwei neben dem Display integrierten Wlan-Antennen, Festplattenprotection bei Erschütterung, stabiles Gehäuse und Spritzwassergeschützte Tastatur. Ausser letzterem bietet das Compaq das aber auch alles, ohne es extra zu erwähnen.
Erstaunlich finde ich, dass alle Notebooks nur recht schlechten Garantieservice mit einem Jahr Laufzeit haben, das Compaq noch den besten mit Abhol Service.

Ich habe mich aufgrund des besseren Displays (da ich ab und zu auch mit Grafiken arbeiten muss), des Preises und des besseren Supports für das Compaq entschieden.

Was mich bei dem Compaq extrem stört, ist die Recovery Partition und die fehlende Windows XP CD. Ich specke mir mein Windows mittels nLite immer stark ab und die ganzen vorinstallierten Programme machen das System extrem lahm. Da werde ich mich wohl mit dem Telefonsupport noch ein wenig prügeln müssen, damit die mir eine CD zu schicken. Mein Windows bootet normalerweise in weniger als 20 Sekunden und verbraucht extrem wenig Resourcen.

Das Compaq war billiger, liegt mit der Akkulaufzeit zwischen den Thinkpads (der AMD Prozessor zieht ca. 5V mehr), hat den besseren Service, allerdings eine schwächere Grafikkarte mit shared RAM. Ich habe das RAM direkt auf 2GB aufgestockt, so dass das eigtl. kein Problem sein dürfte, zumal ich das Gerät nicht zum spielen brauche (Madden NFL läuft aber super  ).
Erwähnenswert ist noch, dass das R52 mit 2x 512MB RAM kommt, was schon alle Slots belegt. Beim R61 sind 2x1GB dabei, bei dem Compaq 1x1GB, was ich wie gesagt aufgerüstet habe.
Bei den Thinkpads zahlt man wohl ein bisschen für den Namen mit und es ist fragwürdig ob der Support jetzt, da Lenovo den Laden übernommen hat, noch die gleiche Qualität bieten kann.

Ich verlinke die drei Notebooks nochmal zu Cyberport, da sie dort in der beschriebenen Konfiguration zu haben sind, preisgünstig sind und ich mit der schnellen Lieferung echt überrascht war. Soll keinesfalls Werbung sein, hab mit dem Laden nichts zu tun 

Compaq 6715b, Thinkpad R61i, Thinkpad R52.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Januar 2008)

Ich hab ein ThinkPad R60e und find es wirklich klasse. Hab es jetzt seit was mehr als einem halben Jahr und die einzige Beanstandung war auch zu Beginn dass keine Installations-CD dabei war sondern ich eben selbst Recovery-Disks anlegen musste.
Naja, die Dinger sammeln jetzt Staub, ist eh jetzt Linux auf dem Ding...


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo!


rythms hat gesagt.:


> Was mich bei dem Compaq extrem stört, ist dieRecovery Partition und die fehlende Windows XP CD.


Hatte ein Kumpel bei seinem Sony Vaio auch gehabt.
Frage mich jetzt nicht nach dem "wie", aber irgendwie musste er sich eine Installations CD daraus brennen.


Naja, irgendwann hat der Depp das Teil die Treppe runterfallen lassen (war vieleicht grad mal ein Jahr alt oder so). 


Gruss Dr Dau


----------

